# Angeln auf Koh Samui



## stef1983 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Angelsports,
Ich fliege am 2 Januar nach Kho Samui an den Lamai Beach. Kennt jemand von euch ein par gute Adressen, wo man Süss- oder Salzwasser Angeln kann?


----------



## xpudel666x (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui*

Gibt nen Großfisch-Angelsee auf der Insel.. 

http://www.fishinginthailand.com/index.html
http://www.fishsiam.com/venues/topcats-kohsamui.html


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui*

Lamai Beach direkt am Strand oder beim Grandfathers Rock. Auch viele einheimische Angler dort. Fänge sind aber relativ gering. Man muss schon Glück haben, um einen größeren zu erwischen#c.

Ausserdem gibt es Angeltouren mit dem Boot tagsüber und abends, kostet ca. 1.500 Bht. Kann man in jedem Hotel buchen. Ist aber eher Touriklamauk als ernsthaftes Angeln.


----------



## Pikehunter20 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui*

#hHey, war letzten Winter 6 Wochen auf samui :vik: Also grandfather rock ist schon eine super adresse, die thais angeln hauptsächlich mit frischen calamares, die kann mann mit einem calmar wobbler selbst fangen. Geangelt wird fast nur auf grund, aber hab einen kleinen barracuda erwischt, nachts mit knicklichtpose auf tintenfisch!  Ansonsten ist auf dem weg von lamai nach chaweng beach eine aussichtsplattform direkt an der strasse, unterhalb dieser plattform angeln immer viele thais, da war ich auch öffter! Die ausfahrten sind müll, hab nur schlechtes darüber gehört! Und ge abends angeln im dunkeln kommen die barracudas ans ufer 

Viel spaß & viel erfolg! Warte auf deinen bericht #h


----------



## Jürgen D. (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui*

Ich war letzten Sommer in Chaweng beach.Dort habe ich vom
Strand,hinter dem vorgelagertem Riff,einige kleine Barsche usw.
gefangen.Ein Riesenhornhecht war auch dabei ca.1,3 m.
Spinnfischen ist erfolgreicher,mit Pose und Naturköder sehr viele
Abrisse,selbst keiner Fische im Riff.
Nachts war ich einmal mit einheimischen Fischern draußen.Erst
Tintenfischfang mit den grünen Lampen und Wurfnetz,dann 2
Langleinen mit jeweils 500 Haken ausgelegt.In der Wartezeit
haben wir,5Mann,mit lebenden Tintenfisch auf Baracuda geangelt.Fänge und Bisse null und das in 3h.Ich habe mit Pilker
und Heringsvorfach einige kleine Fische mit riesigen Augen gefangen.
Als Imbiß gab es Tintenfischsushi mit chilli und Knobi.
Dann,endlich,Langleinen einholen.Ergebnis:4 kleine Fische und
eine 60 cm Muräne.
Soviel zum Fischreichtum.
Ich war dann noch zum süßwasserangeln in einem Forellenpuff 
nur mit anderen Fichen.Das war super, ich konnte in 6h 2Mekongwelse CA.1,2m einen Aligatorhecht und einen Redtailwels fangen.Hatte noch sehr viele Bisse.
Preis ca.60 Euro.


----------



## gizmo_cool (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui*

Hi
ich war mit meiner Frau letzten Winter auf Samui. Wir waren 2 mal im Top Cats Fishing Resort, das war ne klasse Angelei. Die Guids sind Top, wenns mal länger nicht Beisst Fahren die mit dem Boot Raus die  Schnur in der Hand  und Klopfen dir die Welse  .
Ich hatte beide male genug Fisch, waren auch 2 Siamkarpfen mit dabei. 
Angeln von der Küste aus konnte ich leider nicht Probieren da wir in der Zeit zu viel Wellengang hatten. Auf Samui gibt es leider keine Garnelen Angelanlage wie in Phuket, das macht auch Spass wenn draussen mal zu viel Regen hat.

Hier gibts ein Paar Bilder  http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/album.php?albumid=1674


----------

